# Who Wants A Really Big Fat Drip Tip? Makata Mods



## Cat (6/8/14)

12.5mm top diameter 
SS 304, brass, black Delrin, white Delrin.


----------



## Chef Guest (6/8/14)

Looks awesome! 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Yiannaki (6/8/14)

Geez that's massive. I wonder if anyone's mouth could fit over that


----------



## Chef Guest (6/8/14)

Jenna Jameson?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (6/8/14)

Well played Sir. Well played.


----------



## shabbar (6/8/14)

Hahahaha !


----------



## kevkev (6/8/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Jenna Jameson?


 
Naah, Sasha Grey

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cat (6/8/14)

Apparently - something i noticed a couple days ago - people don't put their lips over these big drip tips, they sort of...put one lip into it. (ok, that's just the impression i got. )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

